# Modifier son AppleTV - Tuto en Français



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'ai remarqu&#233; qu'il y a beaucoup de "raleurs" parce que l'AppleTV est assez brid&#233; au d&#233;part alors qu'on peut le modifier facilement.

Le site www.awkwardtv.org est tr&#232;s bien mais en anglais, ce qui rebutera beaucoup d'entre vous.
Alors je vous propose un petit tuto de base en fran&#231;ais.

Pour commencer, il existe deux mani&#232;res de modifier un appleTV:
1. En ouvrant la boiboite et en connectant le disque dur de l'appleTV sur votre mac.
2. En faisait un patchstick (fonctionne uniquement avec la version d'origine du firmware)

Pour d&#233;marrer sur un patchstick, il faut absolument avoir la premi&#232;re version du syst&#232;me ! Si vous avez fait la mise &#224; jour, il faut restaurer le syst&#232;me par d&#233;faut !

Je pense que la premi&#232;re solution est pas accessible &#224; tout le monde, surtout qu'il faut casser la garantie et avoir un adaptateur miniIDE -> USB

Donc on va faire un patchstick. (Tuto original en anglais ici: http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Patchstick/Testing )
Il vous faut: Un mac a processeur Intel sous Mac OS X 10.4.8 ou supp&#233;rieur, un appleTV, une cl&#233; USB vierge d'au moins 256 Mo, de la patience et pas peur du Terminal.

ATTENTION: Il est interdit de publier une version de ce patchstick, ce serait contre la licence de Mac OS X !!

1. Restaurez la premi&#232;re version du firmware de l'AppleTV.
Maintenez les touches Menu et - quand l'appleTV est d&#233;marr&#233;, il va vous proposer de restaurer les param&#232;tres par d&#233;faut (3&#232;me option du menu, tout en bas). Valiez et laissez le faire, retournez &#224; votre mac.

2. Branchez la cl&#233; USB et ouvrez l'Utilitaire de disque. A gauche, cliquez sur votre cl&#233; USB et s&#233;lectionnez effacer "Effacer" et dans "Format de volume" choisissez "Mac OS &#233;tendu (journalis&#233", dans "Nom" mettez "patchstick-root" puis cliquez sur le bouton "Effacer".
ATTENTION: Cette operation effacera tout le contenu de votre  cl&#233; USB !!

4. Avant de continuer, je vous demanderai de t&#233;l&#233;charger plusieurs fichiers assez gros d&#232;s maintenant, comme ca ils seront pr&#234;ts quand nous en aurons besoin.

Nous avons besoin du fichier "_boot.efi_ " de l'AppleTV. Par chance, on peut le trouver dans la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour.
T&#233;l&#233;chargez donc cette mise &#224; jour ici: http://mesu.apple.com/data/OS/061-2988.20070620.bHy75/2Z694-5248-45.dmg
(environ 180 Mo)

T&#233;l&#233;chargez ce fichier qu'il vous faudra d&#233;zipper: http://dl.galphanet.ch/divers/Patchstick1.0.zip 

4. Nous allons maintenant recr&#233;er sur la cl&#233; USB une copie de Mac OS X minimal.
Pour cela, ouvrez le Terminal

Dans le terminal, tappez "cd" sans les guillemets et glissez le dossier Patchstick puis appuyez sur la touche retour.

Ensuite, tappez la commande "df -h"

```
hostname:~ user$ df -h
/dev/disk0s2               74G    72G   1.9G    97&#37;    /
devfs                     100K   100K     0B   100%    /dev
fdesc                     1.0K   1.0K     0B   100%    /dev
<volfs>                   512K   512K     0B   100%    /.vol
automount -nsl [205]        0B     0B     0B   100%    /Network
automount -fstab [219]      0B     0B     0B   100%    /automount/Servers
automount -static [219]     0B     0B     0B   100%    /automount/static
[COLOR=red]/dev/diskX                499M    40K   499M     0%    /Volumes/Patchstick-root[/COLOR]
```
Cherchez la ligne ou il est &#233;crit /Volumes/Patchstick-root et notez la ligne /dev/diskX ou X est un chiffre.

5. Double-cliquez sur l'image que vous venez de t&#233;l&#233;charger, cela devrait monter un volume OSBoot sur le bureau.

6. Retour au Terminal:
Vous pouvez maintenant lancer la commande

```
sudo ./createPatchstick /dev/diskX
```
Sans oublier de remplacer X par le chiffre d'avant.
Vous servez invit&#233; &#224; tapper votre mot de passe.

ATTENTION: Si vous vous trompez de num&#233;ro, un autre disque pourrait &#234;tre effac&#233; !! Le chiffre n'est JAMAIS 1 car c'est la partition syst&#232;me.

Le script vous demande confirmation. &#233;crivez "yes" sans les guillemets.
Il va maintenant copier ce qu'il faut sur la cl&#233;, cela peut pendre 1 &#224; 3 minutes.

D&#232;s que c'est termin&#233;, vous pouvez retirer la cl&#233; USB de l'ordinateur.

Si, au cours de l'ex&#233;cution du script, le syst&#232;me vous demande quoi faire avec un disque non valide, cliquez sur Ignorer.

7. Connectez votre cl&#233; USB &#224; votre AppleTV d&#233;marr&#233;.
Maintenez de nouveau les touches Menu et - de la t&#233;l&#233;commande, le syst&#232;me va red&#233;marrer sur la cl&#233; USB et modifier votre syst&#232;me.

L'AppleTV va red&#233;marrer, vous pouvez retirer votre cl&#233;.

Le script va installer SSH, perian (pour lire d'autres codecs) et un nouveau plug-in: AwkwardTV. Vous pouvez entrer dans ce menu et s&#233;lectionner ATVFiles par exemple ce qui vous permettra de naviguer dans le dossier "Movies" de l'utilisateur Frontrow.

Bon. Apr&#232;s on peut faire un tas de choses, comme un automount sur le disque connect&#233; &#224; l'AirPort, mettre &#224; jour le syst&#232;me sans perdre les modifications, lancer des applications comme iTunes, Safari, des jeux comme TuxRacer et SuperTux (ceux que j'ai essay&#233, installer un logiciel de t&#233;l&#233;chargements de torrents etc...

Mais ce sera pour un autre tuto !

ATTENTION: Ne faites pas les mises &#224; jour, m&#234;me si le syst&#232;me vous le propose car cela supprimerai toutes vos modifications et emp&#234;cherai de rebooter sur un patchstick.

De plus, tous les patchstick que vous pourrez trouver sur les r&#233;seaux P2P ou en t&#233;l&#233;chargement sur Internet peuvent d&#233;finitivement casser votre AppleTV en supprimant tout le syst&#232;me, y compris la partition de sauvegarde !


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

La deuxi&#232;me partie de ce tuto vous permettra de faire un automount (de laisser l'appleTV acc&#233;der au contenu du disque de l'airport).
Tuto inspir&#233; de http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Mount_a_Remote_Drive_from_AirPort_Extreme et de http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Mount_a_Remote_Drive_via_AFP

Pour se faire, il faut activer l'acc&#232;s SSH &#224; la boiboite depuis le menu AwkwardTV.

Ensuite, sur votre mac, ouvrez le Terminal et tapez la commande suivante: 
	
	



```
ssh -1 frontrow@appleTV.local
```
Le syst&#232;me va vous mettre un "WARNING", etc... mettez yes et appuyez sur la touche entrer.
Il va vous demander le mot de passe, qui est "frontrow" sans guillemets bien entendu.

L&#224; vous &#234;tes dans le terminal de l'AppleTV !

Comme vous commencez &#224; &#234;tre des experts du Terminal, je vais un peu plus vite.
Tout ce qui est entre guillemets (") est a taper dans le Terminal et tout ce qui est en forme de 
	
	



```
code
```
 et aussi a tapper tel quel dans le Terminal.
Ce qui est entre <et> est a modifier vous-m&#234;me selon votre configuration.

1. Prendre les droits root:

```
sudo bash
```
tappez "frontrow" entrer.

2. Permettre l'&#233;criture sur le disque:

```
mount -uw /
```
3. Cr&#233;er le dossier de montage:

```
mkdir /mnt/airdisk
```
4. Cr&#233;er le dossier de d&#233;part du plug-in qui vous permet de naviguer dans les dossiers:

```
mkdir ~frontrow/files
```
5. Cr&#233;er les deux liens symboliques entre les dossiers:

```
ln -s /mnt/airdisk/<le path de votre dossier> ~frontrow/files/airport
ln -s ~frontrow/Movies ~frontrow/files/local
```
6. Modifier le chemin par d&#233;faut du plug-in de navigation:

```
defaults write net.ericiii.ATVFiles RootDirectory ~frontrow/files
```
7. Monter l'AirDisk:

```
mount_afp -i afp://<nomdutilisateur>:<motdepasse>@<nomdelairport>.local/<nomdudisque> /mnt/airdisk
```
8. Ajouter l'automount

```
touch /etc/rc.local
```
Si cette commande renvoie une erreur ou rien du tout, c'est normal !


```
echo "mount_afp -i afp://<nomdutilisateur>:<motdepasse>@<nomdelairport>.local/<nomdudisque> /mnt/airdisk">>/etc/rc.local
```
9. On y est presque, il faut maintenant red&#233;marrer le Finder (ou backrow)

```
ps awx|grep [F]inder
```
m&#233;morisez le premier num&#233;ro puis tappez

```
kill <le num&#233;ro>
```
10. Remonter le disque en read-only:

```
mount -ur /
```
Et voil&#224; !


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas à les poser et à aller lire (en anglais) l'exellent wiki sur l'appleTV: http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/How_To

De plus, il existe un tas de plugins: http://plugins.awkwardtv.org/

Dernière partie:
Ajouter des films sur le disque de l'appleTV:

1. Dans le menu principal, sélectionnez AwkwardTV, activez le serveur AFP
2. Sur votre mac, dans le Finder, sélectionnez Aller -> Se connecter au serveur puis tappez afp://appletv.local
Puis cliquez sur "Se connecter"

Authentifiez-vous en temps que "frontrow" avec comme mot de passe "frontrow"
Sélectionnez le volume "frontrow" et cliquez sur OK

3. La fenêtre apparaît. Allez dans le dossier "Movies" et glissez vos films là !


Si vous souhaitez lire des formats de fichiers exotiques comme des matroska ou des wmv, il faut installer d'autres codecs, il faut aller voir sur le forum d'awkwardTV


----------



## kiks (4 Juillet 2007)

Alors là          

Merci.


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

kiks a dit:


> Alors là
> 
> Merci.


Merci 
J'ai oublié le disclamer: Si vous cassez la boiboite, je ne peux être tenu responsable !
(Mais en général c'est rien de méchant, a part si vous avez viré la partition de restauration !)


----------



## gbosnay (15 Juillet 2007)

bravo, cela fonstionne parfaitement
il fazut juste faire attention au nom du disque
chez moi il s'appelait disk2s2

il ne faut mettre que 2 et pas 2s2
j'ai merde un peu


----------



## Kalichan (20 Juillet 2007)

J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer le tout sur ma cl&#233; USB, sans probl&#232;me, mais il semblerait que mon atv ne veuille pas booter ma cl&#233;&#8230;
Je l'ai restaur&#233;e, mais rien &#224; faire, le patch semble rester sagement sur la cl&#233;&#8230; je suis la seule personne &#224; avoir ce probl&#232;me ? (traduction de la question : je suis b&#234;te ou quoi ?)


EDIT : autant pour moi, je viens de r&#233;installer le patch et &#231;a marche  merci


----------



## crapule (20 Juillet 2007)

Pour les tailles de sous-titres

scp -1 -r /System/Library/Fonts/Helvetica.dfont  frontrow@AppleTV.local:~

Puis se reconnecter en ssh 

ssh -1 frontrow@appleTV.local
sudo mv Helvetica.dfont /System/Library/Fonts/

Il faut rebooter l'AppleTV pour que la modification soit ptise en compte.

Pouvez-vous m'aider j'ai des soucis pour le streaming.
Je souhaiterais monter le dossier séquence de mon imac.
Toute commande mount_afp qque j'ai pu tester ne fonctionne pas.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Galphanet (21 Juillet 2007)

crapule a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'aider j'ai des soucis pour le streaming.
> Je souhaiterais monter le dossier séquence de mon imac.
> Toute commande mount_afp qque j'ai pu tester ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Merci par avance.



Salut,
Tu as fait une mise à jour ou c'est d'origine ?
Peux-tu nous donner la commande que tu as essayé ?

Je te conseille d'aller lire http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Mount_a_Remote_Drive_via_AFP


----------



## crapule (22 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Salut,
> Tu as fait une mise &#224; jour ou c'est d'origine ?
> Peux-tu nous donner la commande que tu as essay&#233; ?
> 
> Je te conseille d'aller lire http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Mount_a_Remote_Drive_via_AFP



Merci Galphanet de ton aide
En fait j'avance un peu mais c'est encore plus zarb.
Historiquement j'avais patch&#233; avec un autre stick que celui de ton post mon appletv il ya 3 mois.
Puis press&#233;, j'avais mis &#224; jour par la m&#233;thode d'akwardtv pour passer de la 1.0 &#224; la 1.1.
J'ai repris &#224; z&#233;ro avec ta m&#233;thode.
Tout fonctionne sauf le streaming.
Lorsque je e lance la commande :
mount_afp -i afp://AppleTV:AppleTV@iMac.local/Films /mnt/airdisk/Movies">>/etc/rc.local
(point de montage grace &#224; sharepoints &#224; conseiller pour ceux qui nous lisent )
J'ai le message suivant :
mount_afp: the mount flags are 0000 the altflags are 0020
mais plus celui que j'avais lors de mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message
mount_afp: AFPMountURL returned error -1069, errno is -1069 ou autres erreurs

Je pense donc que ma commande est correcte.
D'autant plus que si je fais un ls dans le r&#233;pertoire files/Movies je liste bien tous les films pr&#233;sents sur mon imac !!!!
Il semble donc que le disque soit correctement mont&#233; et que le lien symbolique fonctionne avec le r&#233;pertoire /mnt/airdisk/Movies

Et pourtant et pourtant je ne vois rien sur mon appletv !
Que se passe-t'il ?
Ai-je un pb de retour &#224; la version 1.0  qui pourrait expliquer cel&#224; ?
Une autre explication.

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## thieu75 (22 Juillet 2007)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.
Et je vous cache pas que cela fait 3 jours que j'y bosse et j'en perd mon latin !

j'ai upgrad&#233; ATVFiles &#224; la derni&#232;re beta. Cela ne change rien 

J'ai trouv&#233; ici une nouvelle m&#233;thode depuis la 1.1 qui semble faire des miracles ... sauf chez moi !!!

Si quelqu'un pouvait avoir r&#233;solu ce m&#234;me probl&#232;me, ca pourrait m'aider...

Allez, j'y retourne !


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

Avez-vous bien lancé la commande 

```
defaults write net.ericiii.ATVFiles RootDirectory ~frontrow/files
```
en modifiant peut-être ~frontrow/files par /mnt/airdisk/Movies ?


----------



## crapule (27 Juillet 2007)

J'ai refait tout à zéro, essayé mille trucs.
Rien, nibe,zip nada.
Comprends vraiment pas.


----------



## PawBroon (27 Juillet 2007)

Enorme!!
Merci *BEAUCOUP*.


----------



## Galphanet (27 Juillet 2007)

crapule a dit:


> J'ai refait tout à zéro, essayé mille trucs.
> Rien, nibe,zip nada.
> Comprends vraiment pas.



Salut,
Personnellement j'ai le même message d'erreur mais quand j'essaie de me connecter à un disque sur une AirPort...j'ai toujours pas trouvé pourquoi mais sur awkwardTV d'autres ont réussi...

essaie de lancer mount_afp sans le -i


----------



## Galphanet (27 Juillet 2007)

thieu75 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème.
> Et je vous cache pas que cela fait 3 jours que j'y bosse et j'en perd mon latin !
> 
> j'ai upgradé ATVFiles à la dernière beta. Cela ne change rien
> ...



Salut,
Le patchsitck ne marche plus sur la 1.1 si jamais 
Et leur méthode considère que tu as ouvert ton AppleTV et copié les fichiers pour SSH.
J'ai pas bien compris comment Sharity fonctionne, est-ce qu'il est gratuit ? Il semblerait que non sur leur site...


----------



## pulsar (17 Août 2007)

SALUTATIONS galphanet 
ton tuto est bien pratique pour une version 1.0 mais la solution avec ouverture de l'atv 
donne t'elle la parade pour une version 1.1 ?
enfin a quand le tuto pour la méthode avec branchement du disk dur ?
en francais ......


----------



## Galphanet (19 Août 2007)

pulsar a dit:


> SALUTATIONS galphanet
> ton tuto est bien pratique pour une version 1.0 mais la solution avec ouverture de l'atv
> donne t'elle la parade pour une version 1.1 ?
> enfin a quand le tuto pour la méthode avec branchement du disk dur ?
> en francais ......



Salut,
Si tu as fait les maj vers la 1.1, il faut faire une remise à zéro d'usine puis lancer le patchstick. Autrement tu peux toujours l'ouvrir (c'est mon cas, au début les patchsticks n'existaient pas..)

Concernant la traduction du tuto pour le disque dur, je pense pas le faire. Ou alors en tout cas pas ici, mais plutôt sur awkwardTV


----------



## pulsar (19 Août 2007)

je ne peut pas revenir a la version 1.0 CAR MON ATV EST EN 1.1 VERSION USINE 
comment faire pour passer en version 1.0 IMPOSSIBLE DE BOOTER SUR LE PATCSTICK


----------



## Galphanet (23 Août 2007)

pulsar a dit:


> je ne peut pas revenir a la version 1.0 CAR MON ATV EST EN 1.1 VERSION USINE
> comment faire pour passer en version 1.0 IMPOSSIBLE DE BOOTER SUR LE PATCSTICK



Cela m'étonnerai qu'il soit d'usine. Bref, admettons.
Le patchstick ne fonctionnera effectivement pas, tu es obligé d'ouvrir la boiboite...


----------



## pulsar (23 Août 2007)

si si je confirme restauration usine firmware 1.1 atv version 160 GO 
ACHETER le 10 aout 2007        et j'ai   ouvert          la boiboite 
et je le regrette       pas            ......


----------



## Galphanet (26 Août 2007)

pulsar a dit:


> si si je confirme restauration usine firmware 1.1 atv version 160 GO
> ACHETER le 10 aout 2007        et j'ai   ouvert          la boiboite
> et je le regrette       pas            ......



Ha ok, c'est bon à savoir.
Alors je pense que toutes les version 160Go ont la version 1.1 car la 1.1 est sorti juste avant la 160 ^^


----------



## pim (26 Août 2007)

Non, moi j'ai une atv de 160 Go, avec un firmware d'origine en 1.0  Achet&#233;e en juin 2007.


----------



## mlumbros (7 Octobre 2007)

Depuis le mois d'Aout, je profite grandement de mon ATV en version 1.0 dans lequel j'accede facilement depuis que j'ai suivi toutes les instructions ci et la (et surtout Akwardtv !).
pour une raison que j'ignore encore, cet apres-midi, il s'est mis à jour en 1.1 (une fausse manip ?...) et du coup PLUS RIEN !
j'ai pensé que plutot que tout recommencer, aller chercher le Patch que Galphanet avait proposé online en juillet en vain...
quelle est la meilleure solution ?
re-ouvrir la machine ? trouver un patch pour le 1.1 ?
mais franchement, depuis qu'on peut mettre à jour les plug-ins via un menu sur l'ATV, je ne jure que par cette petite machine !
un disque de 40Go suffit puisqu'elle est accessible via le reseau et que par ailleurs, j'ai un disque Ethernet ou je mets toutes mes videos et mes musiques : l'ideal. Je programme en effet juste ce qu'il faut pour la soiree et le week-end (ainsi les enfants n'ont acces qu'a ce que l'on souhaite...), et hop !
Galphanet, que me preconises-tu ?...


----------



## Galphanet (16 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Désolé j'étais en vacances 

Bah essaie de restaurer les paramètres d'usine pour commencer (maintenir le bouton menu et - si je me souviens bien), il va redémarrer en mode "rescrue" puis tu peux choisir l'option des paramètres d'usine.

Ensuite tu devrai avoir une version 1.0 propre que tu peux modifier avec le patchstick.

Par curiosité, tu utilises quoi comme protocole de transfert de fichiers (il semblerait que tu les copies manuellement) ?

Bon courage


----------



## treo (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour et merci pour ce tutorial pour dévrider l'apple tv, j'ai juste une petite question car cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi. 

J'ai bien récupéré le patchstick sur votre site mais ensuite quand je fais la commande cd et que je fais glisser le dosier patchstick et que je valide j'ai le message suivant : "-bash: cd/Users/XXX/Desktop/Patchstick/: No such file or directory" mais je continue la manip jusqu'à la validation udo ./createPatchstick /dev/disk2 et là après avoir rentré mon mot de  passe j'ai le message suivant :  "sudo: ./createPatchstick: command not found" et rien ne se passe...

J'ai l'impression d'avoir suivi à la lettre les différentes étapes mais sans succès...

Avez-vous une idée ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide


David


----------



## Galphanet (20 Octobre 2007)

Salut David (treo),

Cela ne sert à rien que tu continues les commandes, le terminal te dit qu'il ne trouve pas le dossier /Users/XXX/Desktop/Patchstick/
Existe-t-il vraiment sur ton bureau ?

De plus, ta commande semble fausse, il y a un espace qui manque entre cd et /Users/XXX/Desktop/Patchstick/

Donc la commande exacte est:

```
cd /Users/XXX/Desktop/Patchstick/
```

Voilà,
Bonne chance !


----------



## treo (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci le problème venait bien de l'espace manquant tout fonctionne nickel.
J'ai juste eu une petite frayeur à la fin de l'installation du patch car l'apple Tv n'a pas redémarré automatiquement, j'ai fébriblement retirer la clé USB et redémarré manuellement l'apple TV et tout s'est finalement très bien passé ;-)

merci pour ce tuto exemplaire et fonctionnel

il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver la bonne solution pour encoder les fichiers mkv avec les sous-titres et je serai complétement satisfait de l'apple TV...

David


----------



## kaluha (28 Octobre 2007)

salut 
j'ai un petit probleme avec cette methode mon apple tv ne lis pas les divx 
que ce passe t'il tous le reste a l'air de fonction sauf ca ???

qqu a une solution ?? merci


----------



## Galphanet (28 Octobre 2007)

kaluha a dit:


> salut
> j'ai un petit probleme avec cette methode mon apple tv ne lis pas les divx
> que ce passe t'il tous le reste a l'air de fonction sauf ca ???
> 
> qqu a une solution ?? merci



Salut,
Quels symptômes exactement ?
As-tu mis les codecs QuickTime ?


----------



## kaluha (28 Octobre 2007)

justement je n'arrive pas a les installer 
j'accede bien au disc os root, media , frontrow 

et quand je veux placer perian dans quictime  il me dit que quictime ne peut etre modifier


----------



## kaluha (28 Octobre 2007)

au fait perian n'etait pas censer s'intaller automatiquement avec la methode patchstick ????


----------



## treo (11 Novembre 2007)

Hello à tous

petite question j'ai bien activé l'accès SSH sur l'apple Tv via Awkward Tv mais quand je lance la commande : ssh -1 frontrow@appleTV.local
j'ai un refus qui ressemble à ça "ssh: connect to host appleTV.local port 22: Connection refused"
j'ai oublié quelque chose ? vous avez une idée ?

Merci pour votre aide

David


----------



## Galphanet (11 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Alors ta commande est juste puisque ton AppleTV répond, par contre SSH n'est pas activé puisqu'il refuse de communiquer sur le port 22.

Donc il te faut bien vérifier que:
- Les fichiers pour SSH (sshd et ssh.plist) sont bien au bon endroit dans l'appleTV
- Que SSH démarre bien avec l'appleTV.


----------



## treo (11 Novembre 2007)

merci pour ta réponse ultra rapide
SSH a priori démarre bien puisqu'il est bien activé via l'application ATV Loader (il y a un moyen pour vérifier que SSh démarre bien avec l'apple TV ?)
comment puis-je vérifier que les fichiers dont tu parles sont au bon endroit ?

encore merci pour ton aide

David


----------



## Galphanet (11 Novembre 2007)

Salut,
Tu as utilisé le patchstick ?

Vérifie dans la clé USB que tu as utilisé que "sshd" existe bien.

Le seul moyen de savoir si il démarre avec l'appleTV ou pas est d'essayer de s'y connecter quand tu as vérifié que sshd et que le launch deamon est bien activé.


----------



## two (12 Novembre 2007)

parfois je n'arrive pas a me connecter en ssh en utilisant la commande @appletv.local alors qu'en utilisant la m&#234;me commande @(adresse ip en chiffre trouv&#233;e dans r&#233;glages /r&#233;seau dans le menu appleTV) passe &#224; tous les coups...


----------



## treo (21 Novembre 2007)

hello de retour après un petit plantage
et oui le ssh ne fonctionnant pas j'ai voulu ré-installer atvloader mais quelle galère car j'ai voul re-créer le patch sur une cle USB mais entre temps j'avais migré sous Leopard. Et là rien ne marche,le patch se crée bien mais lors de l'installation sur l'apple TV rien ne se passe, j'ai dû re-configurer 15 fois l'apple tV avant de décider de repasser à tiger et la ça marche nickel.
SSH est bien activé, j'ai bien accès au contenu de l'apple TV via afp.

J'ai juste des problèmes avec quelques fichiers vidéos (mkv non lisible mais il semble que les fichiers en 720p ne passent pas sur l'apple TV), et des sous-titres tout petits sur mon plasma.
A ce propos savez-vous comment augmenter la taille des sous-titres, j'ai essayé de rajouter la polie helvetica mais soit cela ne change rien ou alors j'ai pas bien suivi l'astuce sur cette discussion.
Dernière question, comment faire pour autoriser l'écriture sur le contenu OSBoot de l'apple TV par simple glisser déposer (pour par exemple rajouter des codes dans le fichier quicktime) ?
merci à tous et surtout galphanet pour ce super topic sans qui mon Apple Tv serait bien fade ;-)


----------



## Galphanet (21 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Pour le coup du ssh par @appletv.local c'est normal, des fois le système "bonjour" ne marche pas, j'ai pas encore trouvé pourquoi...

*Pour le patch, effectivement pas compatible léopard*

Pour écrire sur OSBoot, tu dois être en root et donc tu pourra pas écrire en AFP.
Tu dois obligatoirement écrire le fichier sur la session "frontrow" et le déplacer via SSH avec sudo mv ... ...

Concernant les mkv, normal il n'y a pas de codec pour QuickTime dans le patch.
Et pour les sous-titres, aucune idée..demande sur le forum awkwardTV.


----------



## maxbond (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un apple tv 160go. J'ai voulu le modifié. Bon je n'ai pas fait la méthode avec le patchstick car je suis avec la version 1.1 .
Donc j'ai ouvert la bête et modifié ce qu'il fallé. J'ai bien fait tout ce qu'il fallait selon les tutos de plusieurs sites. Au démarrage de mon apple tv, j'ai un nouvel onglet ds mon menu qui s'appelle " Files ". Bon j'arrive bien à me connecter par le biai du terminal en ssh. Mais voilà mon problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas du tout à faire monter l'apple tv sur mon réseau. Car quand je tape "afp://"ip.de.mon.appletv." j'ai un message qui me dit :"Echec de la connexion: le serveur n'existe peut-être pas ou il n'est actuellement pas opérationnel.Vérifiez le nom du serveur ou l'adresse IP, puis réessayer." .

je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses .

+


----------



## Galphanet (25 Novembre 2007)

Salut

Pas de serveur AFP sur la 1.1 désolé..


----------



## maxbond (26 Novembre 2007)

Donc pas de serveur AFP , donc ce n'est pas possible d'y glisser des divx sur son apple tv ??


Par contre je voulais savoir quelque chose. Bon j'ai bien lu le tuto et j'ai donc compris qu'on ne pouvait pas booter un ATV 1.1 avec une clé USB.
Donc moi je voulais savoir si la démarche suivante pourrait marcher:
1) je monte le disque dur de l'apple tv sur mon mac. Quand il monte il y a la partie "OSBoot" et l'autre "Media"
2) j'ai le "OSBoot" mis en ligne par vos soins dans votre tuto, et je le copie a la place de l'OSBoot de l'ATV.

Donc là si je fais cette manipulation peut être que je serai au même niveau que si je l'aurait booté avec la clé USB , non ?



Bref, donné moi une méthode sûr à 100% pour lire mes divx sur mon ATV 1.1 car sur le net il n'y a que des méthodes concernant des 1.0 .



+


----------



## Galphanet (26 Novembre 2007)

maxbond a dit:


> Donc pas de serveur AFP , donc ce n'est pas possible d'y glisser des divx sur son apple tv ??
> 
> 
> Par contre je voulais savoir quelque chose. Bon j'ai bien lu le tuto et j'ai donc compris qu'on ne pouvait pas booter un ATV 1.1 avec une clé USB.
> ...



Salut,
Non il ne faut surtout pas faire ça !
De toute façon il va te refuser le droit d'écrire.

Tu peux utiliser Fugu pour envoyer tes films dans la partition Medias.


----------



## maxbond (27 Novembre 2007)

Je me suis connecté avec FUGU dans le dossier FILES que j'avais créer mais je n'arrive pas à copier un fichier. Apparement je n'ai pas toutes les autorisations.
Ya t'il une commande à faire dans le terminal ?


----------



## diequiri (30 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais avoir une info, je compte prendre un mac avec leopard et une apple TV.
apres avoir lu pas mal de choses, une question me taraude!!!
Peut on hacker l apple tv en prenant les fichiers sur tiger ( ordi du taff ) et ensuite utiliser l apple tv chez moi avec l imac sur leopard.
Besoin lire divx et et utiliser disk externe pour augmenter la capacite de stockage de l ATV.

Merci pour votre aide

 ​


----------



## Galphanet (2 Décembre 2007)

diequiri a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais avoir une info, je compte prendre un mac avec leopard et une apple TV.
> apres avoir lu pas mal de choses, une question me taraude!!!
> ...



Salut,
Oui c'est possible.

maxbond => tu dois rester à la racine de "frontview"


----------



## diequiri (3 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ta reponse
Par contre je n ai pas saisie le sens de ta derniere phrase

Merci d avance


----------



## cedriclekine (9 Décembre 2007)

au fait question très con mais est ce que tout celà active aussi le port usb de l'apple tv.. (histoire d'y brancher un gros 2To avec tous mes DVD, ma musique et les photos dessus)


----------



## Galphanet (9 Décembre 2007)

cedriclekine a dit:


> au fait question très con mais est ce que tout celà active aussi le port usb de l'apple tv.. (histoire d'y brancher un gros 2To avec tous mes DVD, ma musique et les photos dessus)



Salut,
ben il faut qu'il soit formaté en hfs et tu peux le monter manuellement depuis la console
ensuite tu fais un startup item et tu modifies le path de atvfiles et le tour est joue!


----------



## two (9 Décembre 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Salut,
> ben il faut qu'il soit formaté en hfs et tu peux le monter manuellement depuis la console
> ensuite tu fais un startup item et tu modifies le path de atvfiles et le tour est joue!



tu peux détailler un peu car je ne suis pas là...
merci


----------



## cedriclekine (10 Décembre 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Salut,
> ben il faut qu'il soit formaté en hfs et tu peux le monter manuellement depuis la console
> ensuite tu fais un startup item et tu modifies le path de atvfiles et le tour est joue!



formaté en hfs: ok c à ma portée
le monter manuelle depuis la console: ??
sartup item: ?? 
modifier le path d'atvfiles : dans le menu de l'apple tv?


----------



## chris971 (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour 

Une fausse manip et j'ai perdu la copie de sauvegarden en fait mon disque est completement formaté.

Impossible de retrouver l'image crée avec copycatx.

Avez vous un moyen de me la refiler, ca serait super sympa.

Christian

christian.barbotin@mac.com


----------



## Galphanet (2 Janvier 2008)

chris971 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Une fausse manip et j'ai perdu la copie de sauvegarden en fait mon disque est completement formaté.
> 
> ...



Salut,
Pas de bol...

Désolé mais c'est pas autorisé par Apple de fournir cette image disque.

Fais un tour de 2-3 sites, on sait jamais..


----------



## jchantraine (14 Janvier 2008)

Salut !

Avant d'acheter mon AppleTv, j'aimerais te poser qqs questions sur le fonctionnement de l'AppleTV après l'avoir hacké facon AwkwardTV (et suivant ton tuto biensur).

Donc voila, je viens de déménager. Avant, je reliais mon MBP avec un cable VGA à ma TV et j'envoyais le bureau sur ma TV pour y avoir Front Row. Mnt que j'ai déménagé (et acheté un iMac), j'aimerais en faire de même avec cet iMac. Malheuresement mon bureau (où est mon iMac) n'est pas dans la même pièce que ma TV (donc je ne peux pas faire passer un "gros cable VGA).

Je me pose donc des questions sur l'AppleTV (après hackage pcq je sais qu'avant ce n'est pas possible).

*Premièrement*, est-ce possible d'accéder à des vidéos qui ne sont pas dans iTunes ? Cad qu'avec FrontRow j'ai accès aux dossier "Séquences" de mon Mac et dans ce dossier, je peux mettre un raccourcis vers mon disque dur amovible où sont stockés tous mes DivX. Grace à au codec Perian, je peux alors regarder tous mes DivX sur Front Row. Est-ce possible de faire cela avec l'AppleTV ?

*Secondement* (et en relation avec la première question), l'AppleTV peut-elle lire des DivX (un codec Perian adapté par AwkwardTV peut-être) ?

*Troisièmement*, j'ai la facheuse habitude de transformer tous mes DVD en DivX pour préserver mes DVD originaux (avant j'en faisait une copie sur un DVD vierge mais ca prenait trop de place à la longue)... J'ai donc vraiment bcp de DivX sur mon disque dur amovible et donc un AppleTV qui copierait tous les médias de mon MAC sur son propre disque dur ne me servirait à rien. L'AppleTV sait-il faire du streaming ? Et si oui, est-ec possible de n'utiliser que le streaming en mon iMac et mon AppleTV pour regarder mes vidéos de iTunes, ma centaine de DivX de mon disque amovible, mes photos de iPhoto,... Bref tout faire par streaming et donc ne jamais rien mettre dans le disque dur de l'AppleTV pcq j'ai bien plus de donnée à mettre sur cet AppleTV que de place dispo dans l'AppleTV.

Donc 3 questions : accès au dossier séquence de mon mac, DivX et streaming.

Et avant de te remercier, crois tu que c'est possible d'effectuer ce hack avec le tout dernier modèle d'AppleTV (cad si je vais l'acheter demain en magasin) ou le systeme de protection a changé ?

Merci bcp !!!!

Si l'AppleTV peut faire tout ca, c'est le pied ! Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi il ne fait pas tout ca d'origine...


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Juste en passant : n'ayant pas hacké mon Apple TV, je ne sais pas répondre à tes questions, mais avant de faire un achat, attends ce soir 19h30 pour voir si il y a des nouveautés


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Janvier 2008)

Oui, l'AppleTV fait du streaming, de façon très efficace, même, mais... pas de DivX.
le "hackage" de l'appareil peut permettre de lire les DivX, mais il faut les transférer sur le disque dur de l'AppleTV. En plus ce transfert ne peut se faire via iTunes. Pas très pratique au total.
Pour ma part je suis revenu une version non hackée de l'AppleTV et j'ai réencodé mes DVD en H264. Je ne sais pas quelle machne tu as, mais sur un MacPro c'est presque une formalité (moins de 2h00 par DVD avec Handbrake). Après c'est que du bonheur : image incomparable par rapport au DivX sur une TV plasma, son multicanal sur le home cinéma pour des fichiers à peine plus volumineux.
Honnêtement, le DivX, c'est vraiment du passé, en tout cas sur Mac...


----------



## jchantraine (15 Janvier 2008)

Oui, de toute manière, je comptais bien attendre les nouvelles news du MacWorld...

Selon toi, Bigdidou, il est impossible de streamer un DivX de mon Mac (dossier Séquence) à l'AppleTV ? Pas moyen du tout ???

Pcq je n'ai vrt pas le courage de tout réencoder... Surtout que les seuls films que je mets dans iTunes sont ceux en format iPhone. Les autres (les DivX) sont simplement dans le dossier séquence (grace à un lien vers und disque dur firewire).

Espérons que Steve Jobs va annoncer ce soir un nouvel AppleTV qui se rapprochera plus de Front Row a niveau de la possiblité d'installer des codecs et de naviguer dans les diférents dossier.

EDIT : j'ai une simple question sur les vidéos que j'ai filmé avec mon appareil photo et que j'ai mis dans iPhoto. Pour pouvoir les visioner dans Front Row, j'ai du télécharger un petit programme (Purre) qui cree un lien dans mon dossier séquence vers toutes mes vidéos iPhoto. Avec l'AppleTV est-ce possible aussi ?

EDIT 2 : Bigdidou, pour rééncoder tes DVD's en H264, tu prends simplement HandBrake, tu choisis le profil AppleTV et c'est bon ou il faut aussi dire que je veux du H264 ? Je vois que la seconde pass n'est pas cochée, faut-il le faire ? La qualité est-elle vrt meilleure point de vue image ? Pour le son, ce n'est qd même pas du vrai Dolby 5.1 ? Qu'elle taille fait un film de 2h encodé selon tes soins ?


----------



## two (15 Janvier 2008)

si il y a moyen de streamer du divx sur l'appleTV : une fois que tu as installé awkwardTV tu as la possibilité d'installer nitoTV (il est possible de l'installer directement à partir du menu awkwardTV) qui te permet de lire tous les formats supportés par MPlayer (divx, vidéoTS, ISO ...) et ce que ce soit sur le DD de l'appleTV, un DD USB, ou une machine du réseau (il faut alors que tu t'y connecte soit en tant qu'utilisateur enregistré, soit en tant qu'utilisateur invité (si tes fichiers sont dans le dossier partagé)) . 
Depuis la version 2.7 on a la possibilité de faire les mise à jour NitoTV directement à partir de l'appleTV...

Ceci dit en passant, nitoTV permet d'émuler un certain nombre de vielles consoles vidéos, de lire des flux RSS et d'avoir la météo sur son appleTV... et son développeur ne compte pas s'arrèter en si bon chemin semble t'il...


----------



## jchantraine (15 Janvier 2008)

Merci Two !

Je suppose que nitoTV sera une icone en plus dans le menu de l'AppleTV (ca ne remplace pas tout ) ?

J'avais déjà visité cette page de PlugIn et je croyais que c'était ATVFiles qui permettait d'avoir accès à des fichier en streaming sur mon iMac. Si il le fait aussi, lequel est le mieux ?

Je pourrais donc tout faire en streaming (iTunes, iPhoto, mon disque USB sur sur mon iMac,...) et ne rien passé par le disque dur ? Sauf si c'est intéressant de mettre des choses sur le disque dur. L'est-ce ?

"Two", as-tu une idée pour les vidéos qui sont dans iPhoto ?


----------



## jchantraine (15 Janvier 2008)

EDIT : Steve nous a annoncé l'AppleTV 2 ! Mais a-t'on accès en streaming au HDD d'un mac du réseau avec ce nouveau bijou ? Lit les DivX ?

Je deviens lourd non ?


----------



## lausoda (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

depuis maintenant quelques mois, je cherche donc une boite capable de streamer mon contenu mac sur une télé Full HD (1080p) avec une belle interface à la Apple TV. Or il  n'y a aucun produit qui réunit la belle interface à la compatibilité totale des formats (parce que je lis des divx, mkv et surtout des fichiers de sous titres srt à coté). Une annonce apple Tv à la macworld m'aurait intéressé plus particulièrement mais toujours rien de neuf ce soir si ce n'est la location des films en + et, de ce que je vois sur les specs du site Apple, la sortie en 1080p.

Je vais attendre quelque temps voir si c'est possible de bidouiller la *nouvelle* version de l'apple tv pour faire ceci : 
- lecture de divx + mkv + srt
- exploration de répertoires sur le mac pour aller y chercher directement des films sans passer par iTunes (pour streaming ou copie sur le DD de l'atv)


----------



## jchantraine (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut Lausodo !

J'attends exactement la même chose que toi ! Sauf que moi je préfère tout faire par streaming plutot que de mettre sur le disque dur (sauf si on m'explique l'avantage de mettre des trucs sur le disque dur de l'AppleTV).

Mais j'aimerais qu'on m'explique la différence entre les deux plugins ATVfiles et nitoTV (de AwkwardTV)...

Si je hack un AppleTV en installant un de ces deux plugin (le meilleur des deux pour le streaming de DivX avec fichiers srt de mon mac à mon AppleTV), j'aurais exactement un AppleTV d'origine avec juste une icone en plus (celle du plugin) ? Pcq j'ai regarder des présentations de ces plugins sur Youtube et à l'intérieur de leur AppleTV ca paraissait un peu en bordel...


----------



## two (16 Janvier 2008)

je n'ai pas vraiment essayé atvfiles car a l'époque je tournais déjà avec nitoTV, mais la sensation que cela me donnait était que ce n'était qu'un explorateur de fichiers... (si quelqu'un à réellement testé atvfiles qu'il corrige mes dires si je me trompes...) j'ai une apple tv 1.0 et le soft nitoTV m'a permis de faire la mise à jour 1.1 en contournant les limitations que cette mise à jour apporte (usb encore plus verrouillé...)

Pour ce qui est de l'apparence j'ai une appleTV avec son interface classique... si ce n'est que dans le menu principal j'ai deux icônes en plus (une pour nitoTV et une Pour awkwardTV).
Ces deux applis ont des menus et des fonctions qui reprennent entièrement le style visuel de l'appletv et se commande entièrement avec la télécommande de l'appletv (si ce n'est pour les jeux dans les émulateurs qui fonctionnent naturellement avec des pads).
On voit juste un écran vert une fraction de seconde au moment ou le soft ferme le finder de l'appletv et lance DVDframework ou mplayer (en fonction du format du fichier à lire).

Pour ce qui est du streaming je l'ai peu essayé car ayant un portable j'ai préféré avoir un DD 500Go sur l'usb de l'appletv que d'encombrer le DD du PB ou que d'avoir à vérifier à chaque fois que je veux mater un film que mon DD est bien branché au portable... Mis toujours est il que j'ai maté quelques films de cette manière et que cela fonctionnait sans encombre.

Pour ce qui est de savoir s'il faut attendre ou pas avant d'acheter... si j'ai bien compris le site apple ce n'est pas une mise a jour matérielle mais bien logicielle qui est annoncée ...
Pour ma part je suis vraiment heureux d'avoir une apple tv nativement en version 1.0 car je ne suis pas certain qu'apple ne mette pas encore plus de verrous sur sa nouvelle version... Si c'est comme pour la version 1.1 les différentes solutions proposées sur awkwardTV sont plus efficaces pour un upgrade sécurisé (ajout des nouvelles fonction mais pas ajout des nouveaux verrous) que pour le déblocage d'une appleTV nativement en 1.1 (je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit entièrement possible d'utiliser la prise usb d'un appleTV 1.1(natif) pour y connecter un DD).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Tiens, à propos de Dolby Digital :



> *Formats audio pris en charge*
> AAC (16 à 320 Kbits/s) ; AAC protégé (iTunes Store) ; MP3 (16 à 320 Kbits/s) ; MP3 VBR ; Apple Lossless ; AIFF ; WAV ; *transfert (pass-through) du son surround Dolby Digital 5.1*


Source

Quelqu'un qui a fait l'upgrade pourrait essayer de lire un lire un MP4 issus de handbrake avec la piste son en DD (copie de sauvegarde d'un DVD)? 

C'est juste par curiosité hein...


----------



## chimoult (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une appleTV 1.1 de base. Si j'ai bien compris, on peut repassé en 1.0 avec ce tuto :
http://forum.awkwardtv.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=839

Mais ils partent sur le principe qu'il y a déjà ssh d'installé. On peut le faire en ouvrant la boite d'après ce que j'ai compris.

Qqun pourrait me confirmer et si oui, expliquer + en détail toute la procédure sur l'ouverture de la boite.
Sinon le patchstick en lui meme no pb.

Merci


----------



## sukoshi (24 Janvier 2008)

J'en suis au même point.

j'ai le patchstick, mais mon AppleTV refurb arrivé ce jour est en 1.1 même niveau OS.dmg de restauration.

Va falloir ouvrir la bête...


----------



## two (24 Janvier 2008)

chimoult a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une appleTV 1.1 de base. Si j'ai bien compris, on peut repassé en 1.0 avec ce tuto :
> http://forum.awkwardtv.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=839
> ...


Non non ils partent du principe que le patchstick (dont tu trouvera la description dans ce fil) te permettra au moins d'installer awkwardTV qui lui te permet d'activer SSH 


> *1. CREATE THE PATCHSTICK, AS USUAL*
> 
> I shouldn't have to say anything here. This is the same method which everyone knows and loves. See the wiki if you're unsure.
> 
> ...


Quoi que pour moi le patchstick rendait SSH actif par lui même et donc le menu awkwardTV sur l'appleTV ne m'as servi qu'à vérifier que c'était bien actif... 

La suite du premier post sur le fil te donne le détail de ce qu'il faut faire pour restaurer l'apple TV en 1.0 et, quand celle ci sera restaurée, il te faudra redémarrer l'apple TV avec le patchstick pour réinstaller awkwardTV et réactiver SSH (qui dit restauration dit suppression de ces "ajouts"). Le patchstick étant déja fait cela ne te prendra que 2 minutes...
Cela en vaudra bien sur la peine car la version 1.0 a moins de limitations que la 1.1. Toute les  fonctions ajoutées dans la 1.1 (en gros : youtube) peuvent etre installées grace à, entre autres, NitoTV.
NitoTV est la pluspart du temps téléchargeable et installable à partir du menu awkwardTV mais par période nitoTV ne se retrouve plus dans la liste des applis de awkwardTV (après les mises à jour de nitoTV car le site awkwardTV n'est pas souvent mis à jour) et dans ce cas là il est toujours possible de le faire à la main.

je ne conaissais pas cette astuce pour downgrader l'appleTV mais les explications sont bien claires... cela permet de recréer un appleTV 1.0 natif. Si c'est le cas comme pour la mise à jour 1.1 la mise à jour 2.0 devrait (au cas où) pouvoir être supprimée simplement en réstaurant le système (ultra-easy) 

par contre coté garantie je crois que ce sera comme dans le cas ou vous ouvrez la bète... même si vous restaurez le système vous ramènerez à apple une machine en 1.0 alors que ,pour apple,elle est en 1.1 (sauf à faire le tuto du downgrade en remplacant le dmg 1.0 par un dmg 1.1)


----------



## two (24 Janvier 2008)

Faites attention quand vous suivez le tuto du post 1 du fil cité ci dessus à la fin il faut bien passer par le menu de l'appleTV pour restaurer le système et surtout ne pas redémarrer l'appletv entre le moment ou vous avez installé le dmg 1.0 et le moment ou vous aurez restauré le système. Ceux qui ont fait l'erreur ont été obligés d'accéder phisiquement au disque dur... (cfr page 6 du même fil)


----------



## maxbond (24 Janvier 2008)

Juste une question. J'accede a mon AppleTV en 1.1 par Cyberduck et je voudrais glisser dans le dossier Files que j'ai creer un Divx. Cyberduck me di que je n'ai pas les autorisations suffisantes. Donc comment fait on , sans doute dans le terminal, pour avoir tout les autorisations ??


----------



## zarmaa (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour a tous
Je viens de faire l'aquisition de l'apple tv et si Galphanet le permet je voudrais regroupé tous les tutos que j'ai trouvé sur un site dedié à l'apple tv.
Et en traduire d'autre.
Merci


----------



## chimoult (24 Janvier 2008)

salut et merci des réponses 
alors si je me suis pas planter,le ssh devrait être actif après le patchstick. Il ne l est pas
je sais pas trop quoi faire
A moins que j ai mal traduit la manip
si qqun peut traduire étape par étape de façon clair ça serai cool
merci

A oui, après le patchstick j'ai pas le menu awk e
 et plus de son... Bizarre


----------



## two (25 Janvier 2008)

tu as utilisé le patchstick décrit dans le premier post de ce fil? en principe il devrait suffire... restaure ton apple tv et refais l'opération petit détail : la première fois que j'ai fait tourner le patchstick j'ai du redémarrer l'apple TV une quinzaine de fois pour que le patchstisk se lance, si dans les 20 secondes tu n'as pas de lignes de codes à l'écran coupe et remets le courant...
une fois que tu as le patchstick qui fonctionne suis les indications trouvées là :http://forum.awkwardtv.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=839
Si tu n'est pas sur de ta frappe n'hésite pas à utiliser le copier collé pour les commandes terminal...


----------



## chimoult (25 Janvier 2008)

Ok ,
J'ai fait le patchstick 4 5 fois sans succès. Je vais tester de reboot l'apple tv jusqu'à qu'il soit pris en compte. Il faut qu'au démarrage il y ai des lignes de code qui s'affichent ... OK.

Merci ++


----------



## two (25 Janvier 2008)

OUI, a la fin, et même si c'est difficile à lire, la dernière ligne te dit que tu peux redémarrer en débranchant l'appleTV


----------



## chimoult (27 Janvier 2008)

oue ben après plusieurs heures d essai,j ai toujours rien qui s affiche
J ai l impression qui lit même pas la clé USB. Elle s allume bien au début mais rien...


----------



## zarmaa (27 Janvier 2008)

Slt est tu bien sur d'avoir reussi le tuto pour patchstik la cle usb


----------



## zarmaa (30 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous
Voila j'ai un petit soucis avec le patch de la clé usb
En faite ça me donne ça :

Started partitioning on disk disk2 
Creating Partition Map
 5% ..Formatting Disk                                                     10% ..Formatting Disk                                                           100% ..
Finished partitioning on disk disk2 
/dev/disk2
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *1.9 GB   disk2
   1:              Apple_HFS Patchstick-root    80.0 MB   disk2s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Patchstick         1.7 GB    disk2s2
 Patitions done.
Creating System folders...
mkdir: /Volumes/Patchstick-root/sbin: File exists
mkdir: /Volumes/Patchstick-root/etc: File exists
mkdir: /Volumes/Patchstick-root/dev: File exists
mkdir: /Volumes/Patchstick-root/OSBoot: File exists
mkdir: /Volumes/Patchstick-root/stuff: File exists
ln: /Volumes/Patchstick-root/bin/sbin: File exists
Copying System Extentions...
cp: cannot overwrite directory /Volumes/Patchstick-root/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/Current with non-directory /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/Current
cp: cannot overwrite directory /Volumes/Patchstick-root/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Resources with non-directory /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Resources
cp: cannot overwrite directory /Volumes/Patchstick-root/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/Current with non-directory /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/Current
cp: cannot overwrite directory /Volumes/Patchstick-root/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Resources with non-directory /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Resources
Copying System files...
Adding Kerberos...
cp: cannot overwrite directory /Volumes/Patchstick-root/System/Library/Frameworks/OSXFrames/Kerberos.framework/Versions/Current with non-directory /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/Current
cp: cannot overwrite directory /Volumes/Patchstick-root/System/Library/Frameworks/OSXFrames/Kerberos.framework/Resources with non-directory /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Resources
Copying Patchstick files...
 - Perian not found in /Library/QuickTime. Skipping...
Changing Patchstick-root to Apple TV Mode...
Disk /dev/disk2 unmounted
gpt remove: /dev/disk2: 1 partition(s) removed
Disk /dev/disk2 unmounted
gpt add: unable to open device '/dev/disk2': Resource busy
Disk /dev/disk2 unmounted

Your disk /dev/disk2 is now unmounted and ready to patch your AppleTV.
Enjoy... 


C'est pas normal et je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi 
Merci


----------



## Galphanet (30 Janvier 2008)

zarmaa: C'est comme si tu avais retiré la clé USB pendant le processus...
Pas de problèmes pour récupérer le tuto.

ATTENTION: Le patchstick n'est plus supporté par la 10.5....
Petit rappel à l'occasion de la sortie du firmware 2: Ne mettez pas à jour si vous avez hacké votre appleTV (si vous le faites vous perdez les hacks mais il fonctionnera correctement) et la version 2 ne permet PAS de faire de streaming sans iTunes.

Je comprends vraiment pas la politique d'Apple sur ce boitier: On pourrait en faire un tas de choses mais ils n'exploitent pas ses capacités...


----------



## zarmaa (30 Janvier 2008)

Et pourtan non j'ai fait le prossecesus plusieur fois et c'est toujours pareil (evidament je retire pas la clé usb )
J'ai meme changer de clé et c'est toujours pareil
Pour info je suis sur imac derniere generation


----------



## Galphanet (30 Janvier 2008)

zarmaa a dit:


> Et pourtan non j'ai fait le prossecesus plusieur fois et c'est toujours pareil (evidament je retire pas la clé usb )
> J'ai meme changer de clé et c'est toujours pareil
> Pour info je suis sur imac derniere generation



En fait la partition qui contient les fichiers est crée mais pas celle de boot (et le script modifie l'UID de la partition pour la faire reconnaître à l'AppleTV c'est donc pour ça que la clé n'est plus lisible après l'exécution du script).
Tu as quoi comme version de Mac OS X ?

Autrement tu peux essayer d'ajouter manuellement la partition par le terminal, commande gpt (tappes man gpt pour plus d'infos).

Bon courage...


----------



## zarmaa (30 Janvier 2008)

Que puis je fair car la je suis un perdu,


----------



## Galphanet (30 Janvier 2008)

Essayer de comprendre par toi-même le fonctionnement du script, lire un peu awkwardtv.org ya peut-être plus d'infos.
Autrement ouvrir l'AppleTV pour le faire à partir du disque dur.

Désolé j'ai pas trop le temps et je ne me suis plus replongé dans le patchstick depuis que j'ai écris mon tuto..surtout que je m'occupe de mon AppleTV par connexion directe avec le disque dur.


----------



## zarmaa (30 Janvier 2008)

Je suis en triple boot leopard,tiger,windows mais la je suis avec tiger


----------



## Galphanet (30 Janvier 2008)

zarmaa a dit:


> Je suis en triple boot leopard,tiger,windows mais la je suis avec tiger



Ok, tu as vérifié que disk2 soit le bon disque sur ton ordi ?
Autrement tu es peut-être en train de détruire un autre disque...


----------



## zarmaa (30 Janvier 2008)

J'utilise la derniere version de mac tiger la 10.4.11
Et oui j'utilise la bonne direction puisqu il m ne met la moitié sur ma clé
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## zarmaa (31 Janvier 2008)

Bon alors j'ai fait un essais sur la cle sous leopard et la etonement mais la clé se fait normalement 
Le probleme c'est que sous leopard ça ne fonctionne pas sous l'apple tv


----------



## chimoult (31 Janvier 2008)

pour mon problème , je suis sous leopard aussi mais le patchstick (partie clé USB) marche très bien
je vais essayer sous tiger quand meme


----------



## zarmaa (1 Février 2008)

C'est bon j'ai compris il ne faut pas faire du multiboot leopard / tiger
J'ai installé tiger sur un dd externe et c'est tous ok
Merci


----------



## zarmaa (1 Février 2008)

Bon dite moi j ai souci avce ce fichu nito tv, impossible d'installer mplayer, pourrait on l'installer manuellement comme perian car je n'arrive pas a voir les droit, meme en faisant comme indiqué dans le bginner guide de wiki 
si quelqu un peut m'edais merci
Ps : parcontre il ne me met acun message d'erreur comme au debut "permission denied" la ça reste sur installation point.
Merci


----------



## two (1 Février 2008)

euh.... je ne pourrais te dire... à la rigueur si tu te débrouilles un peu en anglais n'hésite pas à poser la question à nito lui-mème sur ce forum


----------



## jchantraine (26 Février 2008)

Comment ca se passe le hack de l'AppleTV depuis la dernière MAJ ? Les hackeurs ont déjà trouvé la solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Galphanet (26 Février 2008)

Direction AwkwardTV.org
Le patchstick fonctionne encore (mais j'ai pas testé), perso j'arrive pas installer SSH correctement, j'ai l'erreur "ssh_exchange_identification"... si quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## zarmaa (21 Mars 2008)

salut 

Oui ça commence bien !
Version 2 de la mise a jour de l'apple tv peut en effet mettre un patchstik.
Et les logiciel arrive petite à petit.

Ensuite pour lemode ssh quel version du firware à tu.


----------



## ovuka78 (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, une petite question : est il possible de creer un patchstick sous Léopard ? visiblement oui car j'ai trouvé sur un site une méthode, mais tout en anglais et je rame.............quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
MErci


----------



## radar (8 Avril 2008)

ovuka78 a dit:


> Bonjour, une petite question : est il possible de creer un patchstick sous Léopard ? visiblement oui car j'ai trouvé sur un site une méthode, mais tout en anglais et je rame.............quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
> MErci



Oui. Il suffit de télécharger la dernière mise à jour de Tiger et de la monter en utilisant cette méthode. Pour la traduction, utiliser le moteur de google, il devrait être suffisant pour comprendre ce qu'il faut faire.


----------



## ovuka78 (10 Avril 2008)

ok merci


----------



## jchantraine (25 Avril 2008)

Génial ! C'est cool qu'on puisse "hacker" la dernière version de l'AppleTV !

Est-il possible de faire un tuto pour le hack de a dernière version de l'AppleTV (c-est-à-dire comme si je l'achetais demain en magasin) ? Ma principale utilisation serait de lire en *streaming* des DivX (et autres codec) présent sur un disque dur externe (USB) relié en permancence à mon MacBook Pro. En gros ce qui serait cool, c'est que l'AppleTV fonctionne comme FrontRow, je mettrais un alias vers ce disque dur USB dans le dossier Séquence de mon MBP. Par la suite, j'installerai certainement d'autre plugin de l'AppleTV. Par contre, j'utiliserai qd même la partie officielle de l'AppleTV pour synchroniser toutes les musiques de iTunes et photos de iPhoto (pour cela et seulement cela, j'utiliserai le disque dur de l'AppleTV).

Au fait, si je la hack, pourrais-je installer les MAJ officiel Apple lorsqu'elle sortent ?

Pour info, je supposque que je comprendrai bien le tuto car même si je n'ai jamais hacké d'AppleTV, je m'y connais plutot bien en bidouille et je connais un peu le SSH.

Merci de m'aider


----------



## Galphanet (25 Avril 2008)

Salut,

J'ai toujours pas le temps de faire le tuto pour un hack de la version 2.
Globalement le principe est le même, voici les liens:

Tuto pour la version 2 avec Mac OS X 10.4 (faudra upgrader hein 
Tuto pour la version 2 avec Mac OS X 10.5

Concernant SSH, je vous conseille très fortement de prendre le binaire directement depuis Darwine 8.1 parce que j'ai cherché un moment pour comprendre (le binaire de 10.4 fonctionne mais renvoie une erreur, celui de 10.5 ne démarre tout simplement pas).

Pour le reste, le pack de codecs est toujours le même (quoique upgradé) et pour monter un share AFP il faut prendre le binaire mount_afp et d'autres depuis le CD de darwine.
Personnellement j'utilise NFS, j'ai du modifier quelques valeurs pour que ça marche correctement, je peux vous les poster dès que je suis à mon AppleTV.

Pensez à rajouter CoucheSurfer dans les plugins c'est pas mal


----------



## jchantraine (25 Avril 2008)

Ouais... Je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire avec tout ca puisque je ne me suis pas encore plongé dedans. Par contre, ou pourrais-je trouvé le CD de Darwin.

Est-ce mieux de faire une liaison AFP ou SSH entre mon MBP et ma futur AppleTV ?

Est-ce possible d'avoir un tuto complet et en fancais SVP pcq j'ai qd même peur de me planter avec celui en anglais


----------



## jchantraine (26 Avril 2008)

voila, je viens de bien lire ton tuto.

1) Dois-je faire exactement la meme chose pour avec ma nouvelle AppleTV (derniere version) ?

2) Dois-je aussi faire un restore pour retourner aux reglages de base ?

3) Dois-je utiliser exactement les meme liens pour les fichiers a telecharger ?

4) Dois-je effectuer la seconde partie du tuto (SSH) si je n'utilise l'appletv uniquement pour lire en streaming (avec ATVFiles) des DivX qui sont dans le dossier "Sequences" de mon Mac ?

J'attends tes reponses au 4 questions avt de me lancer.

Merci !

PS : apres tout ca, serais-je toujours en version 2 ou je serai retourne en 1 ? Pourrais-je faire les MAJ Apple ?


----------



## Galphanet (26 Avril 2008)

Salut,

Lire, lire lire et lire...

Tu sera en version 2, tu dois de toute façon activer SSH et tu trouves les CD de darwine sur le site d'Apple OpenSource.

Le restore remet ton aTV d'usine et non tu peux pas faire les mises à jour tant que le nouveau hack n'a pas été sorti (enfin tu peux les faire mais tu perds le hack)

Pour la suite, tout est sur le tuto en anglais, babel fish ou google translate...vraiment pas le temps désolé.

Bon courage.


----------



## spritchou (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
dans un grand élan de motivatoin, j'ai acheté un AppleTV.
Mais quelle surprise quand j'ai vu qu'il ne supportait pas les DIVX/XVID.
Avant de le revendre, j'ai donc tenté de la hacker, avec la procédure sshd, etc...
Comme j'ai un PC (shame on me, je sais), j'ai suivi la procédure avec MacDrive.
Tout se passe bien, mais je n'arrive pas à ma connecter au démon SSHd de mon AppleTV (que j'arrive à poinger tout de même, adresse IP bien reçue).
Donc question : comment savoir si le démon SSHD est bien démarré afin de localiser le problème éventuel?
Merci à tous,
Fab


----------



## unicum (13 Mai 2008)

Salut, je suis débutant aussi avec l'apple Tv, j'ai pas mal cherché toutes les infos/tutoriel pour la réalisation d'un Patchstick, et ... impossible de downloader le 'boot efi', le lien tombant chez apple ne fonctionne plus....
Auriez-vous une solution ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## unicum (16 Mai 2008)

Je me répond à moi-même: faut aller voir les frères de la côte, dans leur crique.... 
Mais le patchstick que j'ai fait ne fonctionne pas... 
C'est comme si le SSH ne s'installait qu'à moitié...j'ai un message d'erreur avec kerberos (can not overwrite) lorsque je boote avec le patchstick... et la connection avec cyberduck m'est refusée :mouais: .
Vais ré-essayer tout ça ce weekend... 
Pour info je suis en 2.0.2 et j'ai suivi les instructions de AwkwardTV pour la réalisation du Take2patch.​


----------



## stcat90 (23 Mai 2008)

unicum a dit:


> Je me répond à moi-même: faut aller voir les frères de la côte, dans leur crique....
> 
> Mais le patchstick que j'ai fait ne fonctionne pas...
> C'est comme si le SSH ne s'installait qu'à moitié...j'ai un message d'erreur avec kerberos (can not overwrite) lorsque je boote avec le patchstick... et la connection avec cyberduck m'est refusée :mouais: .
> ...





Bonjour,
Pour ma part, j'ai fait mon patchstick sur une version 2.0.2 en suivant la méthode sur le site de iclarified et cela à fonctionné parfaitement.

As-tu essayer le mode op du site iclarified ???

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

il y a un article chez Mac et Vidéo concernant quelques modifications de l'Apple TV


----------



## Alynpier (30 Mai 2008)

unicum a dit:


> et la connection avec cyberduck m'est refusée :mouais: .​


Essaie avec *Fugu*...
http://rsug.itd.umich.edu/software/fugu/files/Fugu-1.2.0-English.dmg
Connect to : AppleTV.local
Username : frontrow
Advanced SFTP Options : cocher Force SSH1 connection to server
Password : frontrow

Evidemment, il faut au préalable avoir tapé dans le Terminal :
_ssh -1 frontrow@AppleTV.local
sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/disk0s3 /_

Normalement avec ça, tu peux copier ce que tu veux où tu veux sur AppleTV...


----------------
http://www.macetvideo.com/


----------



## stcat90 (30 Mai 2008)

Hello,

Allez c'est à mon tour de vous solliciter, car je n'arrive pas monter mon disque airport.

Le terminal me renvoi : mount_afp: command not found 

Avez-vous une petite idée ???

Merci par avance...


----------



## Alynpier (1 Juin 2008)

stcat90 a dit:


> Avez-vous une petite idée ???


Peut-être une petite... aller poser la question dans le bon fil de discussion ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Alynpier bravo et merci pour ce que tu fais  sur mac et video


----------



## thierrysceaux (3 Juin 2008)

Encore merci à AlynPier pour son excellent tutoriel.

Mais suis sous 10.5.3 et le script "createpatchstick" présente les 4 erreurs de copie de fichiers, déjà mentionnées sur divers forums, dont celui d'iclarified.com.

Cela vient probablement de problemes de nouvelle gestion des raccourcis sous 10.5.3, alors que tout fonctionnait sous 10.5.2. Par exemple, voici la premiere des 4 erreurs :
cp: cannot overwrite directory /Volumes/Patchstick-root/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/Current with non-directory Files/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/Current

Avez vous une idée pour contourner ce problème ?
Faut il recopier en dur, sans raccourci, les fichiers dans le répertoire Desktop/patchstick/ ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide. Cordialement, Thierry.


----------



## thierrysceaux (3 Juin 2008)

Ok - le problème venait de la création accidentelle d'un répertoire */Patchstick-root* sur le disque dur et non sur la clé USB... que j'ai du supprimer par : sudo rm -R /Volumes/Patchstick-root

Voir l'explication ici.


----------



## tonio08 (4 Juin 2008)

J'ai suivi le tuto de mac et video. Je n'arrive pas à accéder au dossier fils de nitotv. Je peux accéder à settings, installer perian...
Comment puis-je faire?
Est ce le seul moyen de pouvoir avoir accès au dossier séquences de son mac?


----------



## Touslesidsontpris (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour a tous

Pendant de long mois mon appletv fonctionnait tres bien sous 1,0 grace entre autre a l'eccellent tuto de Galphanet. Malheureusement j'ai upgradé en take2 sans faire expres et donc retour a la case départ.
J'ai donc recrée un patchstick en suivant la metodo iclarified, sous léopard. Tout avait l'air de bien fonctionner. 
Une fois le patchstick appliqué, AppleTV rebooté, etc, j'ai installé Sapphire et j'ai retrouvé tous les divx qui étaient sur mon ATV.
Jusqu'ici tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.

Avant l'upgrade (j'avais peut etre pas tout bon) j'etais connecté à l'apple tv et j'y gérais mes fichiers via le finder de mon mac (avec des bons vieux copier / coller ou glisser / deposer).
Probleme, aujourd'hui : je vais sur le finder, je cherche a faire une nouvelle connection (ctrl k), se connecter au serveur afp://appletv.local et là : 

echec de la connection
code 36 
certaines données n'ont pas pu etre lues ou ecrites.


Donc voilà, j'ai cherché partout (meme sur les sites ou on parle en briton) et je suis bredouille.
quelqu'un peut il m'aider? j'ai besoin de pouvoir gerer (et en particulier effacer, copier) les fichiers de mon ATV.
j'ai essayé de me connecter avec cyberduck, meme probleme.

Merci a tous ceux qui m'aideront


----------



## tonio08 (5 Juin 2008)

au lieu de mettre appletv.local essaye de mettre l'adresse ip de l'&#63743;tv.


----------



## Touslesidsontpris (9 Juin 2008)

Merci mais ca ne fonctionne pas

afp://192.xxx.xxx.x.xxx


Quelqu'un a une idée? comment je peux m'en sortir?
Par le terminal j'arrive a me connecter a mon ATV (je passe le stade du mot de passe frontrow etc) mais c'est tout


----------



## tonio08 (10 Juin 2008)

et avec fugu?


----------



## Touslesidsontpris (15 Juin 2008)

merci. j'ai tout recommencé (factory restore + repatchstick etc) et avec fugu ca fonctionne. en revanche je n'ai plus l'apple tv qui apparait dans mon finder ce qui etait bien pratique pour transferer des fichiers. je suis obligé d'utiliser le terminal, ou fugu.

bon dimanche à tous


----------



## unicum (16 Juin 2008)

Salut, le weekend à duré plus longtemps que prévu !!!! 
Mais j'y suis arrivé, en suivant la méthode de iClarified & Mac et Video.
Tout est fonctionnel sauf l'AFP 
J'obtient un :


> Network Mount Failed
> error - 1069 = No servers at that address


:hein:
PS: avec Cyberduck ça marche impec, de même depuis le mac en passant par "pomme+k" 
Ça plante uniquement coté AppleTV vers mac...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

j'ai suivi la methode iclarified traduite sur macetvideo a la lettre

j'ai bien reussi a creer le patchstick a partir des elements requis

par contre, l'aTV refuse de se flasher avec cette patchstick

que faire?

pourtant, la methode indique semble marcher avec leopard (stick cree avec un disque tiger bien sur)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

en fait il manquait des fichiers avec la 10.4.6

je me suis fourni un disque 10.4.8, on verra ce que ca donne


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Juillet 2008)

j'ai tout installé, sapphire, nitotv, reconnaissance usb etc

mon disque externe est reconnu, divx ok tout va bien

juste que j'avais lu que nitotv ouvrait aussi le dossier dvd video_ts hors je n'y arrive pas, qqun à la solution ?

merci


----------



## wilda (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir la petite boiboite de 160 Go  ... et comme je veux profiter de la belle bête j'ai décidé de la "patcher".

J'ai commencé par faire un (une ?) patchstick ... tout s'est bien déroulé.

Les problèmes sont arrivés ensuite  : comme je n'ai pas bien lu les tutos je me suis empressé de mettre à jour l'appleTv pour bénéficier de l'option remote avec l'iPhone ... après quelques tentatives d'application du patchstick et moults ralages je me suis rendu  compte que sur les posts des forums le patchstick n'était pas compatible 2.1 ...

J'ai fais un restore usine pour repasser en 2.0.2, je branche mon patchstick et là .... rien  ben oui je n'ai pas le droit au bel écran noir avec les inscriptions barbares, mon appleTv reboot coolos en me proposant un restart ou un diagnostique en ignorant superbement ma clef usb !

Je vous vois me dire refais le patchstick ... le pb est est que je suis en léo pas un tiger et que je n'ai plus le cd de tiger utilisé pour la création du mon patchstick (c'était un prêt).

Venons en à ma question (c'est long, je sais !) : comme j'ai vu qu'il y avait des problèmes avec certaines clefs USB je pensais changer la mienne (1Go à 5 ... je vais essayer une "marque" reconnue en 512, enfin si jen trouve). 

Question 1 :
Est-ce que je peux bêtement copier les fichier de ma première clef vers la nouvelle ?

Question 2 :
Si non, j'ai conservé le répertoire que m'avait créé le script de création du patchstick est ce que je peux relancer le tuto juste avant la copie des fichiers sur la clef USB sans avoir besoin du CD de Tiger ?

Merci de m'avoir lu jusque là et des réponses que vous pouvez m'apporter.

Stef


----------



## tonio08 (26 Juillet 2008)

est ce que certains ont réussi le patch pour l'&#63743;TV 2.1?
Merci


----------



## Nechry (26 Juillet 2008)

Salut moi l'&#63743;TV en 2.1 tout a bien passé sauf dès le moment que j'ai activé le disque externe en usb. dès ce moment l'&#63743;TV n'est plus visible depuis mes librairie iTunes,il m'es plus possible non plus d'utiliser l'&#63743;TV comme remote speaker, bien qu'il apparesse dans la liste. Mais sinon sur l'appareil tout est en ordre et le hd-externe est bien visible et utilisable. J'ai aussi testé, l'application remote qui fonctionne merveille.

En version 2.01 tout fonctionnait. il semble que mon patch usb comporte des fichier incopatible avec la version 2.1.

bonne chance et si quellequ'un a une solution je suis preneur. je vais devoir le restorer encore une fois pour rétablire la fonctionnalitée de syncro avec iTunes.


----------



## PhilippeZ (16 Août 2008)

Cet après-midi, je viens de patcher 2 AppleTV.
Un en version 1.x et l'autre en version 2.02.

Pour les 2 appareils, j'ai fait la mise à jour en version 2.1 et ensuite j'ai appliqué le patchstick crée à partir du tutorial du site iclarified (ou Mac et Video).

Pour les 2 cas, aucun problème. J'ai ajouté Sapphire, les codecs nécessaire à la lecture de fichiers divx et même wmv, nitoTv (pour l'instant).

Tout est ok.

Dommage qu'il soit nécessaire de passer par un patchstick ou un démontage (c'est ce que j'avais fait l'année dernière...).

Je n'ai pas essayé l'utilisation d'un disque USB externe car avec mon disque de 160 Gb, cela me suffit.


Philippe


----------



## freepda (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, est-ce que les différents "patch" permettent au final de lire des MKV (720 ou 1080) avec une bande son DTS ? 

Si c'est le cas, le coté "bidouille" de l'ATV peut être sympa et remplacer avantageusement mon HDX-900.


----------



## fpoil (3 Octobre 2008)

A ce que j'ai lu, tu peux installer xbmc sur l'appletv mais vu les contraintes hardware de cette machine :

- les mkv encodés en 720p passent avec xbmc
- les 1080 p non
- l'apple tv en fonction de ta config upscale sous xbmc en 1080p
- pour le son, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de réponses franches 
- le mieux c'est d'aller faire un tour sur les forums (anglophones) d'xbmc


----------



## Oyinko (10 Octobre 2008)

Comment installer l'AFP ? J'ai lu beaucoup de tuto sur le net mais je n'y arrive vraiment pas !


----------



## chnoub (31 Octobre 2008)

bonjour bonjour
je viens de lancer un sujet sur un gros soucis rencontré... apres install de take2usb, la telecommande ne marche plus dans les menus...
au cas ou certains soient abonnés a ce fil...

http://forums.macg.co/forum-apple-tv/hhheeeeeelllllpppp-237468.html

merci


----------



## tommy630 (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous ,
moi j'ai un petit soucis si jamais quelqu'un peu m'aider , je suis un mac user mais la je ne comprend pas . j'ai installer xbmc, nitotv et tous se qui va avec, hors je ne trouve pas mon disque dur externe relier à mon apple tv ,ni meme mon mac book pro, je ne peu donc rien tester  , si quelqu'un peu m'aider , csa sera avec plaisir . En gros comment aller piocher mais video et autre dans mon HD et macbook une fois l'apple tv hacké .


----------



## freepda (30 Janvier 2009)

Je suis un peu perdu avec toutes ces modifs.... Pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur ces différents points.

Je souhaite utilisé l'ATV (c'est marrant je bosse sur l'atv mais ISS ) comme simple lecteur audio, branché à ma chaine hifi et à ma tv pour sélectionner la musique, mais est-il possible avec les différents hacks de :

- utiliser un disque dur externe en usb et donc de profiter de time machine comme pour une time capsule ? je précise que le disque interne à l'atv serait rempli de musique itunes et celui sur l'USB pour le backup.

- utiliser mon iphone ou touch via Remote pour sélectioner les morceaux à jouer, sans que mon MBP ou ma tv ne soit allumés ?? Ca serait excellent ! 


Merci pour vos conseils !!


----------



## alderic (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis novice dans le monde mac et je rencontre un gros problème aidez moi sil vous plait......

Je viens de hacké correctement mon apple tv (enfin je pense).J'ai installé tout les plug ins.
Par contre je n'arrive pas a me connecter via fugu ni même cyberduck.
Voici ma démarche des fois que vous voyez ce qui cloche!!
Je rentre dans le terminal : ssh frontrow@ip
mot de passe : frontrow
j'obtiens ceci -bash-2.05b$

je vais sur fugu je rentre également ssh frontrow@ip ,mdp frontrow et la il m'indique PERMISSION REFUSEE que ce soit en forcant en ssh1 ou non


et ceci meme apres avoir supprimer les  fichiers "know hosts" contenu dans le dossiers ssh


Merci de bien m'aider ca la j'y arrive plus 

Cordialement


----------

